# US Solar?



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw a used solar water heater for $150. Its 4x10 and made by US Solar. I tired to look it up but couldn't find any info. Hopefully you guys can help me out.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Unfortunately there were a lot of company's that came and went back when solar hot water was a "hot" ticket.

If the unit has a glass front panel it might be OK . . ??
If it has one form or an other of plastic for the front . . . . . .forget it . . . .plastic "yellows"......
Look at the in and out pipes for corrosion ......goop .....scale.......?? .
Can you pressure test it . . ??
How is the exterior frame work . . . . .salt water corrosion (because your from Fl.) , , ??

If every thing looks clean enough. . . go for it.........


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe it was a glass front panel. The ad said their was no leaks, but I agree that a pressure check would be best.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
If its one of the panels that dates back to the solar water heating heyday in the 80's, then it seems to me that $150 is high.

Agree that a pressure test is a must unless they are giving it away.
Gary


----------

